# Canadians @ NFAA Vegas 2011: Who's going?



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm going this year for the first time. Got the cashola all saved up.

Just waiting for the online registration system to get it's act together so I can register.

And trying to figure out what side of the tournament I want to do the shows and touring around since I'm going to make a big trip of it!

:blob1:

:canada:


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping I might be able to go this year for my first time but it looks like it won't be so unless I get on the provincial travel team.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Attending for sure!


----------



## aglover (Feb 3, 2006)

This will be my first year as well... I'm excited.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm definitely planning to go


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i'm definitely planning to go


Is Edmonton planning to have another "Vegas" shoot beforehand?


----------



## MSchleppe (Aug 4, 2010)

That is the plan. It will likely be held right at the end of January, plus or minus a bit to avoid the major 3d tournaments around that time. More information will come out later.

Mike


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

MSchleppe said:


> That is the plan. It will likely be held right at the end of January, plus or minus a bit to avoid the major 3d tournaments around that time. More information will come out later.
> 
> Mike


:thumbs_up


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I should be there..........


----------

